# CO2 Getting it Started!



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

(reserved for future links)


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

(reserved for future links )


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

Good stuff man! I hope this get's sticky. Nice to have all the pictures as well. 

Drop checkers are also optional, and you don't have to need Co2 (via high light) to enjoy it. Meaning, low light tanks also get a huge boost of plant growth from additional Co2. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chlorophile (Aug 2, 2011)

Solenoid*

You've got solonoid a couple times in there, may be worth correcting, especially if you wan't this stickied!


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

Chlorophile said:


> Solenoid*
> 
> You've got solonoid a couple times in there, may be worth correcting, especially if you wan't this stickied!


Corrected! lol


Yea I hope it does get stickied. Seen so many how to get started threads figured it was time to line out some basics!


Hopefully if it does get stickied I can recruit some more intelligent people then I to construct some threads we can link to for building the system, more detail into parts, where to get etc etc. Just make it a one stop shop for people!


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

I believe "dual stage" is the correct term for your "two stage" regulators. I see numerous spelling/grammatical errors but as long as the content is here they're not that important. :hihi: Great guide so far!


----------



## Corwin007 (Sep 9, 2007)

this is extraordinarily helpful, thank you!


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Nice write up bro, I'm planning a build and would like to know a few things.

Those JBJ bubble counter, can you set it up with a elbow 1/8 male to female? My needle valve is mounted sideway.

1/8 tubing
Bubble Counter 
+
==== 1/8 female to male _|


----------



## samamorgan (Dec 31, 2011)

+1, you've got my vote for a sticky. Great place to point new people. One suggestion: get a picture of a new solenoid, that sucker youve got on there has been through some hoops. Might be good to add some pictures of burkerts as well so newbies know there are different types and what to expect visually. Also might want to add some information about check valves (jbj type counters usually have a mediocre one built in), they are a pretty necessary part of any Co2 system to prevent water in the reg and electronics.


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

samamorgan said:


> +1, you've got my vote for a sticky. Great place to point new people. One suggestion: get a picture of a new solenoid, that sucker youve got on there has been through some hoops. Might be good to add some pictures of burkerts as well so newbies know there are different types and what to expect visually. Also might want to add some information about check valves (jbj type counters usually have a mediocre one built in), they are a pretty necessary part of any Co2 system to prevent water in the reg and electronics.


check valves how the heck did I miss that! will get that updated soon. 

as for the jbj and the angled adapter I think it would work bettatail, would be a really good source to ask on that.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Tubing? Type and OD/ID.
If no JBJ-style bubble counter - ways to connect needle valve to diffusor
CO2 cylinders
Regulators - pre-set and max WP models
DC vs fish behavior
Teflon tape

GJ!


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

OVT said:


> Tubing? Type and OD/ID.
> If no JBJ-style bubble counter - ways to connect needle valve to diffusor
> CO2 cylinders
> Regulators - pre-set and max WP models
> ...


like I said this is a very basic listing to help people get started, I will be adding links for more advanced discussions. This is more the parts involved not an assembly guide.

If someone would like to do a good write up on setting up a system with all the needed parts that would be super awesome

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## vincenz (Jan 29, 2012)

Great thread, thanks


----------



## btimmer92 (Mar 12, 2011)

This is a very great write-up, however it probably wont be a sticky because there is already one very similar to it in the FAQ section http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/p...ed-co2-just-thought-id-share.html#post1056440

Also, Olpunk78 already wrote a VERY detailed guide on how to build regulators (first sticky in the equipment section)

Great write up though!


----------



## btimmer92 (Mar 12, 2011)

FlyingHellFish said:


> Nice write up bro, I'm planning a build and would like to know a few things.
> 
> Those JBJ bubble counter, can you set it up with a elbow 1/8 male to female? My needle valve is mounted sideway.
> 
> ...


Yes, you can definitely do that.


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

btimmer92 said:


> This is a very great write-up, however it probably wont be a sticky because there is already one very similar to it in the FAQ section http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/p...ed-co2-just-thought-id-share.html#post1056440
> 
> Also, Olpunk78 already wrote a VERY detailed guide on how to build regulators (first sticky in the equipment section)
> 
> Great write up though!


OK, thats why I never saw one... 

Yes I need to add that link.

I am kinda thinking for the advanced items maybe like

Complete build
Trouble shooting
Misc diffuser/ reactor builds
Parts list with pricing
Affects of co2 on ph (also cover roles of kh/gh)

Not trying to step on any toes or undercut anyone, make a one stop thread with the general over view with links to about anything anyone could need. any help with locating or creation of new threads would be fantastic, I want this to be a handy tool for anyone on TPT

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## oscarsx (Mar 15, 2011)

Where was this thread 2 years ago!!! 

haha good writeup


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

btimmer92 said:


> Yes, you can definitely do that.


Finally, thank you. Dude at Home Depot thought I was growing other sort of plants. 

I was asking him about fittings and gas pressure, man.... wrong place to go.


----------



## samamorgan (Dec 31, 2011)

FlyingHellFish said:


> Finally, thank you. Dude at Home Depot thought I was growing other sort of plants.
> 
> I was asking him about fittings and gas pressure, man.... wrong place to go.


Yeah don't trust retail store employees to be knowledgable about much of anything. There are a few specialty stores where this doesn't apply, but it almost always applies to chain store employees.

Love your fluval edge by the way, stunning layout.


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

FlyingHellFish said:


> Finally, thank you. Dude at Home Depot thought I was growing other sort of plants.
> 
> I was asking him about fittings and gas pressure, man.... wrong place to go.


 thats pretty funny, hope you don't get an unexpected visit :-/

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## doc bonsai (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks for the post. I'm just now doing the research to upgrade from my yeast system. You might want to add the info about electronic ph monitors/switch as a replacement for the drop checker.

Does anyone have advice for how to get an inline reactor on a fluval canister with their ribbed hoses?


----------



## samamorgan (Dec 31, 2011)

doc bonsai said:


> Thanks for the post. I'm just now doing the research to upgrade from my yeast system. You might want to add the info about electronic ph monitors/switch as a replacement for the drop checker.
> 
> Does anyone have advice for how to get an inline reactor on a fluval canister with their ribbed hoses?


Get better hoses.


----------



## btimmer92 (Mar 12, 2011)

NWA-Planted said:


> OK, thats why I never saw one...
> 
> Yes I need to add that link.
> 
> ...


Not tryin to be a jerk or anything, but that is basically what the FAQ section is.  If you feel there is something missing from the FAQ section, or you have something to add, then if you write a post about it, you can ask a mod to move it to the FAQs


----------



## nickdu (Jul 31, 2011)

Where is the best place to put the co2 inlet for the inline co2 reactor like in your picture here:
http://www.marinetechnical.com/obj167geo139pg14p8.jpg

Is the top of the cylinder the best place? what if i diy my own and add a ceramic co2 diffuser to the bottom or middle/bottom/corner somewhere. Any thoughts of pro's and con's of that type of setup?

Also, where can one go to buy a clear see through cylinder shape piece of plastic to do this setup? Local hardware stores dont have anything here in Sacramento.


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

You want to have the co2 injected at the top, and have your water movement top to bottom, that way the bubbles have a chance to dissolve more before they exit the reactor

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

